# Homemade Slow N Sear-Yankeebbq



## yankee2bbq (Feb 2, 2019)

Been researching some modifications for the Weber kettle 22 inch. And the slow n sear caught my eye. Being a tight ass, I decided to make my own. Made out of 10 gauge steel. Holds almost a chimney full of charcoal. Can’t wait to to try it out.


----------



## BKING! (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice! This is what I did. They are 4 fire bricks that cost $12 all together. I should probably put some aluminum foil down on the indirect side but I keep forgetting lol 10 gauge steel should last and last.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 2, 2019)

That looks really good Justin, and a perfect fit. Can't wait to see it in action. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice fab work! How about sand the rust off the cooking surface tho? Looks like mill scale under the rust. I’ve seen a guy cook on mill scale but I would grind it off myself before eating on it. Then you will be cooking on seasoned steel, have fun with it!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks guys.  
Never thought of using firebricks.  Good thinking.  
Chris, thanks, I’m getting ready to use it today!


----------



## Smoke23 (Feb 2, 2019)

Great job on that!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 2, 2019)

Let us know how it works. I may have to contract you out to make one for me. I have zero metal fabbing skills.

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 2, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Let us know how it works. I may have to contract you out to make one for me. I have zero metal fabbing skills.
> 
> Chris


Deal!  I don’t charge that much!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2019)

Ok yankee2bbq waiting to see it in action.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 2, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Nice fab work! How about sand the rust off the cooking surface tho? Looks like mill scale under the rust. I’ve seen a guy cook on mill scale but I would grind it off myself before eating on it. Then you will be cooking on seasoned steel, have fun with it!


That is not a cooking surface.  It’s acts like a heat baffle/drip pan.  I did sand and wash in warm soapy water before use.  Then did a trial run yesterday with high heat.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for the like yankee2bbq.

They did not understand that was not the cooking surface?? you put grate over top of it.

Warren


----------

